# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет >  Как обезопасить себя от вирусов в социальных сетях

## Irina

*Как обезопасить себя от вирусов в социальных сетях?*

Спам в социальных сетях достиг грандиозных масштабов и самых извращенных видов, так что даже опытному вебсерферу трудно отличить обычное сообщение от спама. Рассылка спама от друзей на данный момент наиболее опасная и эффективная. Мы ведь привыкли доверять друзьям, не так ли?

Итак, в один прекрасный день вы получили сообщение от (не)знакомого человека (подчеркните нужное) примерно такого содержания: «Привет! Наверно, тебя взломали, т.к. от тебя чудовищно сыпется спам! У меня тоже такое было, я нашел (нашла) лекарство здесь: ссылка на вирусный ресурс».

И вот тут главное – не поддаться панике и не перейти по ссылке! Так как, скорей всего, вы и станете следующим таким же разносчиком спама. Будет выглядеть это примерно так: вы не сможете зайти на сайт под благовидным предлогом (профилактические работы) или неблаговидным (требование активации аккаунтов), а от вашего имени будет сыпаться рассылка всем вашим контактам. Поверьте, это самое «безобидное», так как есть еще баннерная программа, блокирующая Windows, и тут поможет только переустановка системы.

Если вам так не повезло, прочитайте советы ниже, как поступить, чтобы не потерять деньги и данные на компьютере.

*Запомните!*

Социальные сайты не требуют оплаты входа в свой профиль. Платная активация аккаунта на сайте Одноклассники.ру введена с конца 2008 г. и требуется только один раз! Все остальное – мошенничество!

*Запомните!*

*ВКонтакте.ру, mail.ru и т.д. никогда не требуют смс для входа в аккаунт!* Не отсылайте смс, если у вас возникла страница активации вместо страницы входа – это вирус, а мошенники пытаются вытянуть из вас деньги! Администрация сайтов предупреждает обо всех изменениях на сайте, в том числе и через СМИ, и еще никто не требовал повторной активации путём отсылки смс для входа!

Мошенники, создавшие вирус, требующий смс-активации на сайтах ВКонтакте.ру, в Одноклассники.ру, в почтовой службе mail.ru, просто хотят вытянуть из вас деньги. После того как вы, по своей доверчивости, отправите смс на предлагаемый номер, ничего не произойдет, вы так же останетесь на странице активации, вирус не удалится, и вы по-прежнему не сможете зайти на упомянутые сайты... Ни в коем случае не «активируйтесь», вы лишь потеряете свои деньги.

*Примечание:*

Лаборатории, специализирующиеся на антивирусах, чаще всего называют только один IP-адрес хостинга, где содержится страничка с активацией – 211.95.78.99. Он принадлежит китайским провайдерам, поэтому наши подразделения по борьбе с мошенничеством в сфере высоких технологий ничего не могут с ними поделать и только разводят руками.

*Так как же попал к вам вирус?*

Вирус попал на ваш компьютер через программу, которую вы автоматически скачали и установили, перейдя по ссылке в присланном вам письме. Да-да, это выглядело как отсутствие страницы или непонятная надпись на странице, или еще как-то (фантазии им не занимать).

Для справки: мужчины чаще подхватывают вирусы, ведь они – благодатная аудитория ссылок на порно, т.к. редко кто отказывается поглазеть «это», особенно если его можно качать и смотреть без оплаты. А ссылочки-то заразные... Мошенники знают все о наших с вами слабостях!

В момент активации вируса пользователи отмечают, что краткое время видят какое-то чёрное окошко (это идет редактирование реестра через командную строку), которое исчезает через секунду, затем вирус сохраняет отредактированный реестр и запускает обратный отсчет, который длится от 1 секунды до 12 часов.

Всё! Неискушённые пользователи в ловушке и после уже не могут зайти на сайты (ВКонтакте.ру, Одноклассники.ру и mail.ru), а вместо главной страницы соответствующего сайта видят страницу активации. Следовательно, вас принудительно перенаправляют со страниц социальных сайтов на страничку активации.

Кстати, вирус может украсть ваш пароль и адрес почты, чтобы от вашего имени рассылать спам.

*Как же вылечиться от вируса и сохранить свой аккаунт?*

Например, на странице активации ВКонтакте.ру (мой опыт) вам предлагают послать платное СМС, для того чтобы войти в свой профиль. Обычно для входа просят отправить СМС не очень большой стоимости, например, 5 рублей за одно СМС, но это обман. Просто наберите в поисковике «стоимость СМС на номер такой-то» и вы будете ошарашены жадностью спамеров! Это суммы от 180 до 864 рублей! В последнее время предлагают оплатить вебмани, там суммы еще больше!

Как же это всё лечится. Этот вирус после активации просто-напросто переписывает в установленной на вашем компьютере операционной системе файл host, отвечающий за соответствие IP-адреса домена в интернете доменному имени. Вот и все. Что бы снова попасть на сайты ВКонтакте, Однокласники и mail.ru, этот файл нужно очистить. Файл host находится в директории c:windowssystem32driversetc, для быстрого доступа можете зайти так: Меню Пуск – Выполнить – C:windowssystem32driversetc hosts, находим его, открываем программой «блокнот», удаляем все адреса и сохраняем. Всё. ( Мне лично помогло следующее Меню пуск- выполнить -  %SYSTEMROOT%\system32\drivers\etc\hosts, далее каки в предыдущем случае, трём, сохраняем, выставляем в свойствах только для чтения, перегружаем. Спасибо Ване огромное за подсказку)))

Также рекомендую в свойствах файла поставить галку «только чтение», тогда файл станет относительно недоступен для редактирования. Почему относительно? Потому что сейчас вирусная программа не научилась обходить эту «защиту», но время-то идёт… Вы ведь помните, что мы живем в эру высоких скоростей и новых технологий? Они распространяются и на время…

Ну вот, теперь вы знаете, как снова зайти в соцсети. А своим опытом разблокировки операционной системы я поделюсь в своей следующей статье.

Приятного и полезного вебсерфинга!

----------


## BiZ111

Я на всех ресурсах выставляю настройки приватности типа "только для друзей".

И ни один хакер и спамер опозорится в попытках повредничать вам

----------

